# Has anyone installed their own Dump body on a 1 Ton?



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi, I would like to know if anyone has installed their own dump body on a 1 ton? If so, please post pics, tips, ect...


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

we've done a few of them and they can take from 2-20 hrs depending on araingment but i don't have any pics so i'll give you a few q's and then give me some q's and i'll try to help

HAVE YOU BOUGHT THE BED YET? if no only answer Q' #1 and #6

1: is it a cab&chassis truck or a 1ton p/u (how wide is the frame)

2: what kind of bed is it a subframe w/hinge or not 

3: what type of pump electric or pto or engine drivin if it is pto what transmision 

4: what type of hoist, telescoping cylinder, or siscor(sp?) 

5: are you going to put a pintle hitch on the rig?

6: are you limited on shop equipment? you will need at least torch, wire welder, maybe a hoist or SS, and some scrap steel 



do you work for detroit/allison?


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

1. Right now it is a 1975 IH 1 ton with a bolted on steel flatbed. I have a couple of old dump bodies in mind that I might get from a couple of different friends for cheap/free. I have not seen them yet. 

3. I hope to put an electric pump on it, because it will be easier.

5. I am going to re-mount the pintle hitch that is on the truck right now, I think that will not be hard. (I can fab up my own mount easy enough.

6. I have an pretty good shop, set of torches, a MIG and a stick welder, drill press, plenty of scrap steel, I have a small hoist, but I figured I would use the backhoe or excavator to lower the body on.

7. I have a few real dump trucks I can use as example, but I have never had a 1 ton dump. 

I do not work for Detroit. Big fan.


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Has anyone *HAD* a dump body installed on their 1 ton, and have the pictures from it?


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

I put a dumping flat bed on my 1 ton. Here is a link with a complete write up, specs, and pictures. Hope it helps you a little.

http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=171560


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

Fordistough;492474 said:


> Has anyone *HAD* a dump body installed on their 1 ton, and have the pictures from it?


we have had them installed by the dunp body shop and installed them ourselves

not really sure what are you haveing problems with?

the hinge bolt/welds to the rear of the frame and dipending on hoist type depends on where you put the hoist but it should already be mounted to the bed wether it be a sisor or telescoping

not sure how other pic's from other beds are going to help you if you have "real" dump trucks to look at


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Duncan90si;492547 said:


> I put a dumping flat bed on my 1 ton. Here is a link with a complete write up, specs, and pictures. Hope it helps you a little.
> 
> http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=171560


Duncan! Thank you so much. I can't express how much your detailed explaination and pictures are going to help this process. Before I really had no idea what sizes I should make or where I should mount the cylinders, and then find out I don't have the power, ect.. I like your etup, and am impressed. I am going to post you pictures once I do my conversion. I think the only problem I will have is getting an oak frame-shaped timber to displace the load. You lucked out with that flat frame. Thank you again.


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

No problem. My hinge setup is a little overkill but its better than not being built heavy enough and finding out the hard way. 

Let me know if you have any questions about anything. I'll be awaiting pictures of the completed project.


----------



## MGardner (Nov 27, 2001)

Have installed tow of them myself with help of neighbor. Puchased a 3500 Rugby hoist for both rigs. Cut flat bed off , jack up a corner at a time, setting 55 gal drums under each corner. Drive out from under. Install hoist 5" ,fab flatbed as needed, back under flatbed weld hinge... Rugby runs about $1350. includes hardware and hinge.


----------



## Sharpshooter77 (Jul 19, 2006)

Heres what I did to my 1995 F-350 4x4, http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=45818 I replaced some rear suspension parts to. I kinda miss the truck too, but it was a gasser and It had to go.


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

I got the body today. It is pretty rotted out, but the cylender and pump is in good condition. Might just adapt my fladbed with steel sides and put the cyl. under it.


----------



## ticki2 (Jan 10, 2006)

I converted my flatbed to a dump last summer. I used a harsh scissor hoist and bought the subframe which made it a lot easier . having the piston and hoist already you can build your own subframe ,don't really have to contour the whole frame , just suport the subframe in 3 or 4 places.If sticking with the flatbed , by reversing the hoist and keeping it far foward you can have a gooseneck hitch over the axle. unfortunately I didn't take any pics and the spreader is in until April. If ypou are going to wait that long I can take some then. Just double check all mesurement to make sure nothing hits . Good luck


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, the hoist subframe is an Omaha Standard DL 524. I have cut it off the old dump body and stripped the rust off it (There was a lot) and then I sandblasted it. I just finished repainting it, and am probably try to mount it to the 8' flatbed this weekend. Sometime I will take pictures and then figure out how to put them on here.


----------



## bucket (Aug 3, 2008)

i know its an old thread but here is one i did.


----------



## MGardner (Nov 27, 2001)

Bulkhead next ? Looks really good. I still like a 1 ton dump over a dump trailer.


----------

